# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Which is healthiest, Burger King, McDonald's

## Goldiclifton

I have worked at Burger King and I am currently working at Wendys, and I will say without a doubt that Wendys is the healthier option.

The salads are always made every morning and kept refrigerated to ensure that it is fresh.

The burgers are never frozen, and that's a fact, you can leave a Wendys burger in its bag for at least an hour and it will still be juicy, thats because of the wrap that is used for the burger.

Ever notice why it says Do Not Microwave on the wrapper? Thats because its very thin foil with paper on the inside to make sure that the heat does not escape the burger, keeping it fresh for an extended period of time.

Lettuce, Tomatoes, Pickles, Onions and everything else is prepared every morning before opening to ensure that no product is old and gross.

The bacon is never frozen as well, it is kept in the fridge and cooked fresh in the oven every morning, never a microwave.

----------

